# place to live Costa Calida



## Simon Hodgson (Sep 10, 2011)

I am looking for somewhere to live which is rural but close enough to the sea within 25mins of Mar Menor Golf Resort, maybe 4 beds with land that could be turned into building extra accomodation to rent out, I have seen Tallante and Isla Plena but only on the web, any ideas or websites to look on, thanks Simon


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Camposol, with its own 18 hole golf complex


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

You'd never get from Isla Plana to MM golf in 25 mins. Took me 40 to Cartegena police station travelling flat out on the old road.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

extranjero said:


> Camposol, with its own 18 hole golf complex


A property on Camposol was featured in the A Place in the Winter Sun (new series) programme on C4 this Tuesday afternoon, did you see it? Also other properties in the Costa Calida area, although none of the place names meant anything to me.

The OP might like to download it and take a look, although the properties didn't seem to be the sort of thing he's looking for.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes, and iIwas appallied by the attitude of the presenter and buyer towards Camposol, they seemed to be sneering about the place. The buyer let a fact that, on a previous visit she noticed that a road was not finished, colour her opinion, The fact that there are no amenities at the apparently superiior Mazarron Country Club, banks, supermarkets, vets, dentists etc and that those residents all come to Camposol for their needs, was never mentioned!
There are many different styles of properties on Camposol, perhaps the OP could have a look online.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

The presenter didn't come across to me as sneering about the place, I thought she was quite diplomatic. All she did say was that some people seem to love it, others don't.

I thought it wasn't sensible to let a historic visit to the place colour her opinion as she was standing right there and could take a fresh look.


----------

